# "A Whole Week In Diapers" Game by ABDLMiah + Download Links + Chapter 1 Free [Last Release 10/28/2022] [Update 1.18!]



## ABDL Miah (Jul 17, 2021)

*Good morning babys!*

My name is Miah, I am a video game creator who has started her career this year, right now I am developing an ABDL game on Patreon called "A Whole Week In Diapers"!
If you want to know more about the video game you can download a Demo below, you can also visit Patreon because all the official versions of the game will be published there, all the history and minigames that are created will only be accessible from Patreon!

I love you all very much and thank you for reading me, kisses ~






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*History: * In this game you are going to control "Mia", a girl who is going to visit a friend that she has not seen since she was little, Mia and her friend Emily will live many adventures in Mirst Town, the city where Emily lives, in addition to discovering that this town hides something...

What will it be? You will have to find out! n.n
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
*Itchio: *https://abdlmiah.itch.io/a-whole-week-in-diapers
*Kickstarter:* A Whole Week In Diapers

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[Alpha, 0.43] [Game Update 09/17/2021] *Graphics Update!
In this version I have been working very hard to redo the entire graphic section of the game, this is because the files were "blurred" because the method to resize them was not the best.
These days I have been looking for how to scale the images so that they look better and without blurring and I have stayed with this new method.
It may be that at first glance you do not see much change, beyond the beach that has completely changed, but if you zoom in on the images above you can see that the change is quite drastic!

For this version this is it, it really took me a long time to do this, I hope you like how it looks now!
See you in the next post, kisses~





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
*Kickstarter:* A Whole Week In Diapers


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 23, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.21] [Game Update 07/22/2021]*

In this version, the “potty system” has finally been implemented. I have been working on this update for a long time, now the pee meter works together with the system, when you almost reach the limit the character will pee a little and if it reaches the limit limit will not be able to hold and will let everything out.

This update brings 45 different phrases depending on the mental age of the character and how much he wants to go to the bathroom!


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 25, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.26]* Food System + 32 New Foods

Added 32 new types of food, each meal has a stat from 0 to 75, which increases both thirst, hunger and maturity, some can also remove maturity. In the menu, the increase they make is represented by a + (If it goes up between 0 and 25, a + is put, between 25 and 50 ++, between 50 and 75 +++) if it is subtracting, a - will appear in red.

In addition to eating and drinking, the food will also make you need to pee or poop first, depending on whether it is water or food and how much you fill the food! Keep in mind that when you eat your hunger or thirst you fill up instantly, but the urge to go to the bathroom will gradually increase.

Apart from the eating system, I have also added the interior of one of the shops in the city, where you can go to buy both drinks and food!

This has been a pretty big update that has taken me a lot of time and effort, I hope you like the objects and the mechanics! See you in the next post, kisses ~


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 26, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.27]* [Game Update 07/26/2021] Missions effect and sound, Interaction sounds and bugfixing 
Here I bring you another new Alpha! As you can see, now every time you complete a mission, your character will be covered with particles and a sound will sound representing having completed said mission.

Also now every time a text appears on the screen a kind of "pop" will sound that will change depending on whether Mia or someone else is speaking.

Finally, minor bugs have been fixed, such as badly written texts, badly placed commands or functions and effects that did not go well.


*[Alpha 0.28] *[Game Update 07/26/2021] Vending machines! 
In this update you will finally be able to interact with the vending machines and buy the objects you sell!

Keep in mind that they do not sell all possible meals, because for example a plate of meat with potatoes would be difficult to sell in a vending machine, this type of food must be bought in stores!


*[Alpha 0.29]* [Game Update 07/26/2021] New Tittle Screen!
Hope you like the new home screen!


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 28, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.30]* [Game Update 07/28/2021] *Poop System!*
Here I bring you another great update that I have been working on! I’ve finally finished the “Poop System” now your character will have to poop every so often, it also brings a new animation and 45 unique texts depending on how close you are to pooping.
I have edited the “Food System” and the “Pee System” now you will have to go to the bathroom more frequently, also the food will be reduced before!

*[Alpha 0.31]* [Game Update 07/28/2021]* Ice Cream Shop!*
In this update you will finally be able to enter the ice cream parlor at the beginning of the game, in the beach area. There you will find a girl who will sell you 10 totally new and unique foods from that store!

*[Alpha 0.32]* [Game Update 07/29/2021] *Bathroom System!*
Here you have the last update of the “Potty System” that I will do this month . Now you can use the bathrooms that are scattered around the map, both in the city and in the mansion and maybe soon in the beach house as well.
With this update you can use the bathrooms as long as you have more than 25 points in the pee or poop statistic ! Otherwise you will not be able to use them.


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 31, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.33] *[Game Update 07/29/2021] *BugFixing Update!*
I have fixed that the character can move in the beginning, it was a glitch of tilesets. Fixed food that substract maturity not actually subtracted. Edited the character so that when he walks he looks more normal, he will no longer wobble so much.


*[Alpha 0.34]* [Game Update 07/29/2021] *New Start Zone Update!*
Here I bring you a small update to change the beginning of the map, it will no longer be just a straight and ugly line. I hope you like this design more!

Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah [Last Alpha Link, 0.34]


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 1, 2021)

*[Alpha 0.35] *[Game Update 08/01/2021]* Music Update!*
In this update I have thought about changing the music of the game, since the one that I had before was more of a placeholder. I’ve been looking for music for a long time and I think that this is going to be the definitive one in great measure, although some areas may change in the future.

Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah [Last Alpha Link, 0.35]
Discord: https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 11, 2021)

[Last Alpha, 0.37] [Game Update 08/11/2021]  Story Update!​*Added totems to the main areas* of the game, these can only be *used in the cheats version*, their utility will be to access the menu that modifies a large part of the game.

I have started to *implement sounds like laughs, running sounds, kisses and many others* to make the dialogue more interesting to read.

In the mission to buy vegetables for Emily, she will now detect if you spend the money on things that are not and will act accordingly.

*Edited texts badly translated or without any meaning.

I have translated the interactions of when you go to the toilet*, I have noticed that I forgot to translate it for the demo.

Fixed that when you pee or poop in a toilet, the counter does not go down.

*Now peeing in the bathroom add 5 maturity! Poop, add 10 maturity!* Also I have edited that pee subtract from -25 to -50, and make you poop from -50 to -75.

Apart from all these changes *I have continued with the story, I have implemented 5 new missions and several scenes.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2021)

can you update this without makeing a new thread every time?


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> can you update this without makeing a new thread every time?



Sure!, I'm sorry if I have bothered


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 14, 2021)

[Last Alpha, 0.38] [Game Update 08/14/2021] Houses Update!​*I have finished translating some texts that I had skipped* , such as those that appear when trying to enter a site that cannot or like the old woman on the beach without translating! All that is ready and there should be nothing else left in Spanish n.n
Even so, *if you find any text in Spanish, let me know* , I may have made a mistake or forgot to translate it once created!

*I have edited the time it took for the character to go to the bathroom* , when Mia had to pee and poop, it took a total of 70 seconds, which is a long time waiting!
*I have reduced this time from 70 to 25 seconds* , I hope you like it more like this n.n

*New buildings! Now you can enter the house on the beach* , it has a new and unique design, in addition to providing an interesting dialogue for the story!
*I have also created a design for the big houses in the city, with 3 floors* and a lot of space! I hope you like them, you also have images of all this above.

Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/join/ABDLMiah [Last Alpha Link, 0.38]
Discord: ABDL Games | Miah


----------



## ABDL Miah (Sep 17, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.43] [Game Update 09/17/2021] Graphics Update!​In this version I have been working very hard to redo the entire graphic section of the game, this is because the files were “blurred” because the method to resize them was not the best.

These days I have been looking for how to scale the images so that they look better and without blurring and I have stayed with this new method.

It may be that at first glance you do not see much change, beyond the beach that has completely changed, but if you zoom in on the images above you can see that the change is quite drastic!

For this version this is it, it really took me a long time to do this, I hope you like how it looks now!

See you in the next post, kisses~





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
*Kickstarter:* A Whole Week In Diapers


----------



## ABDL Miah (Sep 24, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.44] [Game Update 09/24/2021] Story, Sounds and Minimal Changes!​*In this update I have implemented two new missions*, although they are quite short I wanted to advance a little more with the first chapter and it must be said that there is very little left to finish it (About 3 more scenes and it will be ready).

*I have changed the dialogs at the beginning of the game*, I have made them a little more beautiful and with a little more dialogue, I hope you like it more like that.

As you voted in the poll in post # 141. *I have changed the texts of when Mia has to go to the bathroom and they will only come out when she is about to have an accident or when she has one.*

In addition to that change, also as you voted in the poll in post # 125. *I have changed the sounds of both having accidents and using the toilet!*

Finally, *I have made some smaller changes like* decorating the beach with shells, now Mia is not going to lose her underwear when she puts on her swimsuit and I think this is it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
*Kickstarter:* A Whole Week In Diapers


----------



## ABDL Miah (Oct 1, 2021)

Alpha, 0.45] [Game Update 09/24/2021] New Zones!​The first and most important of this update is the incorporation of the forest areas (North of the mansion) and the mansion park (to the left of the mansion).

*To continue with the story, these two areas were necessary* , so I hope you like them, we will continue with the story shortly.

Apart from this change, *it should be mentioned that I have changed the grass of all the scenes* , now it will look much greener and more beautiful

*I have created some new tilesets to create the areas of the mountain and the park of the mansion* , and finally and modified slight changes in dialogues and in the visualization of the scenes.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
Discord: ABDL Games | Miah
Kickstarter: A Whole Week In Diapers


----------



## ABDL Miah (Oct 15, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.46] [Game Update 10/15/2021] Story, Bugfixes and More!​Modified the tilesets to make the city roads look correct, added the sofa object with a wet spot.

*Added 4 new missions* , along with a new minigame that you can see in the story, with several options, I am sure you will love it.

*Added in the version of “Cheats” that you can get diapers, diaper bags and all the clothes, totally free!* Also added to the tps section the two new zones.

*New unlocked room of the house* , we will see later the use that we will give to that area~

To all this we must add all the history that has been implemented, surely you are going to enjoy it a lot n.n

*Bugfixes:*

- Fixed an issue that caused Mia to wet the diapers to full when she had an accident.
- Various retouching in the Tilesets.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* ABDL Games | Miah


----------



## ABDL Miah (Oct 24, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.47] [Game Update 10/24/2021] Camping Update, Part 1!​Well, some of you already know that this is a story update, so most of the content is dialogue, there isn't much I can tell you about that.

I can tell you that you will have *up to 9 new missions*, depending on the options you choose in the story! 

I have made the mini games more interactive and visually appealing, as well as enhancing the environment with more sounds, music and visual effects! I'm sure you will like this a lot ~

I had to make some necessary tilesets to complete this update and make some tweaks to the ones I already had.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Nov 27, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.48] [Game Update 11/27/2021] SubQuests Update!​*I have fixed a bug with the beach tilesets*, specifically the sand decorations that caused the character to see underneath them.

*Now we will have little animals circling everywhere*, there are crabs on the beach, little birds on roads and in the city, cats and dogs. You will see later, I hope you like it a lot, now it seems that the game has a little more life.

*I have created 3 subquests* that you can see in the city area, as shown in the image below!

Each one is different and has a bit of a story about the character.






In addition, in order to create these missions* I have made the interior of one more house in the city*, in this case the one on the right and which you can see in the following image:






However, it has not been so simple this time, because seeing that the walls and floors were repeated a lot, *I decided to start looking more and I have found 4 new types of walls and a few types of floors that you will see later* in future updates.

*I have added two npcs*, in the middle of the city and on the beach which only add some conversation.

And to finish I have to tell you that *I have also been continuing with the next update* of "camping update part 2" which will be the next alpha of the game.

*I have been creating cave tilesets* that I needed for that update and I have already created part of the area in which it will be developed as you will see below, there is still a lot of work for this area so *at the moment it will not be accessible* in this area. version, although surely for the next one if!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Dec 11, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.49] [Game Update 12/11/2021] Camping Update, Part 2!​T*he most important thing in this version are the dialogues* that I have implemented with Mia and Emily in the camp, which is necessary to continue with the story. *In these dialogues we will delve a little deeper into Emily's life* and I have also made *it possible for Emily to detect in these scenes if Mia has had an accident recently and react accordingly.*

As you know that is something that I would like to do with the rest of the NPCs and that it works at all times, not only in a specific dialogue, but this is something that I will have to do later.

*We have two new missions*, although they are to follow the main story and do not have any difficulty, you will see ingame.

*Regarding bugs and improvements we have a few*. I have changed Emily's image to make it look better (before the image looked very squashed), I have fixed some translation problems (I don't know why but I always forget to translate something) and I have added descriptions to items that did not have before.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Dec 15, 2021)

*[Demo] - A Whole Week In Diapers! (Now Available)*
Some of you have asked me for a long time to work on a Demo version, today you can enjoy it and maybe if you like it you will also try the full game! I hope you like it and I wait for feedback~

*Download Links: Here*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
Discord: https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Dec 18, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.50] [Game Update 12/18/2021] Cave Update!​As you may already know some of you, in this version I have been working in the cave to the north of the mansion, the place where the story will continue!






I've added a few missions to guide you through the story, changed some tilesets to make them look better, and added some greenery to the map.






I have finished placing all the NPCs and done numerous dialogues in order to continue the story.

*I have created the interior of the house* and with it the small piece of history that there is doing the Quest inside.






As always *I have fixed minor bugs in tilesets and translations.*

And nothing else to say guys, the next scenario you saw will be the last, *the end of chapter 1 is near*, maybe there will be 1 or 2 updates at most.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ABDL Miah (Dec 25, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 124853


Oh? what happen?


----------



## ABDL Miah (Dec 25, 2021)

[Alpha, 0.51] [Game Update 12/24/2021] Lots of Things Update!​*To start with this update I have to tell you that I am collaborating with AndyDL* and during this update you will be able to see ingame the images that he has created for Emily and Mia! You can also see more about it in the post 185#!

*I have managed to cut the weight of the game in half!* It has gone from weighing 504mb to weighing 252mb! This is due to the fact that I have deleted numerous files that I did not use, images, music characters, it has taken me a long time to review everything and verify that it worked, because if you remove a file that is used ingame the game stops working.

*I have been working with the tilesets* and have changed the background of the houses to make them stand out more on the stage.

I have also seen that there were many houses whose walls were poorly made, so I have been retouching them all to make them look better, here are some examples:
















*I have been reviewing the potty system *and have fixed some glitches with peeing and then pooping in a diaper (which was causing it to continually reset).

*I have implemented a new function* that you recommended to me to solve that Mia interrupts the dialogues when she is close to peeing or pooing or when she pees or poops.

*Now when Mia talks to someone a prohibition symbol will appear* at the top of the pee marker, *this will mean that all the meters are stopped while Mia talks to someone*, so there will be no accidents in the middle of a conversation or there will be sporadic nonsensical dialogues.

This is something you asked me for and I hope you like it!






And finally I have to tell you that I have also collaborated with *Ahappypikachu*! *A very kind person who has written to me on **Discord** and has commented on numerous dialogue errors that are already all solved*, seriously thank you very much for taking the time to do it!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jan 14, 2022)

[Alpha, 0.52] [Game Update 01/14/2022] End of Chapter 1...? [1/2]​*This is a story update*, as you already know in these updates a lot of development time goes into making the dialogues, the characters, scenes, etc.

This week* I have been working on the factory stage inside the cave*, if you want a small spoiler you can see it below:






Also to create this place *I had to look for some new machine tilesets* to make it look more beautiful and realistic.

*Another thing in this update has been to fix the system that I created in the previous version to stop the "Potty system"* when Mia was talking to someone. What happened with this was that I put in all the texts when it had to work and activate the switch that stopped the process of the "Potty system" but did not associate that switch to the "Potty system" so it did not stop when activating the switch. It's quite a mess, I know hehe ~

And for now this is all my babies, the end of *chapter 1 *is getting closer and closer, *in the next update it will be completely finished!*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## Raever (Jan 14, 2022)

While I'm personally not apart of the ABDL group, the passion is admirable and creating a game (even a small indie one) is HARD. So good job on all the progress you've been doing thus far. Best of luck moving forward!


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jan 14, 2022)

Raever said:


> While I'm personally not apart of the ABDL group, the passion is admirable and creating a game (even a small indie one) is HARD. So good job on all the progress you've been doing thus far. Best of luck moving forward!


Awwss!!! Thank you very much, comments like that support a lot, you are super cool! <3


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jan 28, 2022)

[Release 1.0!] [Game Update 01/28/2022] End of Chapter 1! [2/2]​Today I finally bring you version 1.0 of "A Whole Week in Diapers"! Here I will present all the changes of the latest version, and the truth is that there are many and it has taken me a long time, without further delay let's start!

What's new in Update 1.0?​*The first of all *is that we have a *new system to go to the bathroom*, now when interacting with a toilet you will get a menu in which you can choose between three options; *Use the bathroom*, to relieve yourself; *Check your underwear*, to see how wet your diaper is if you have peed, for example; and finally you will have an option to *change your underwear* (if it is dirty) for a clean one!

This makes it much easier for you to change your diaper, so all you have to do is buy them and that's it~







*New mechanics!* Now *if you have an accident with your panties on, you can find a washing machine and clean your underwear,* also to make it easier for you to see if you have dirty underwear, an indicator will appear on top of the washing machine. I hope you like this mechanic!






*As always, I've been editing and improving the visuals of the game*, I've changed many floor tilesets to make the houses look better and more organized. *In addition, in some houses I have redone the bathroom area* or even created some from scratch to facilitate the use of the mechanics of using the bathroom and the washing machine.

Like this there are many more changes I have made.






*I have also changed a lot of things in Emily's mansion,* because the size of the furniture was quite disproportionate compared to the rest.

*Regarding the cheat version,* I have put a new totem in the cave that you can interact with, as well as adding the functions of using the bathroom and washing machine.

I've done a short edit on the cover of the game so you know it's no longer in Alpha.

*And finally the most important thing* about this version, *now all the NPCs will notice if Emily has peed or pooped on herself*, they will also notice *if Emily is naked or without clothes and with diapers.* NPCs will react differently depending on Mia's state. This means a huge job on my part, because now NPCs that had 1 line of dialogue, now have between 8 and 11, because they must respond to all of Mia's states.

*As I said before, they have 5 lines of dialogue: The normal line, If Mia has peed, If Mia has pooped, If Mia is naked and if Mia is naked but with a diaper.*






*Not all NPCs react to Mia*, as some are in dialogue with other people or are busy doing other things or working.

*But to give you an idea, I had to create more than 320 dialogues for 38 NPCs manually* so that the messages they send were customized and varied, depending on who you are talking to.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Feb 4, 2022)

[Release 1.1] [Game Update 02/04/2022] Cloth Diapers and BugFixig update!​Today I bring you one more little update! There are new things and above all many fixes to the bugs that you have been telling me about on *Discord*!

-> What's new in this version?​First of all and most importantly, as you already know in the previous version, version 1.0, I implemented the washing machine system to wash underwear if Mia had an accident, well, with this patch we will have* cloth diapers* in the game!

Cloth diapers will be like disposable diapers only more expensive since *they can be reused* *infinitely*! When you get them dirty, just go to a washing machine and you can clean them.

Also, if at any time you go without clothes, that is, only in a diaper and you wear one of these new *4 variants*, the color of the diaper you wear will be seen ingame.






I have also had to implement changes to the system that controls the pee and poop counter, the texts and the washing machine (which has taken me a long time).



*On the topic of BugFixig, first of all thanks to "Charis"* who has been reporting numerous bugs on Discord, *all of them are fixed in this version*. Among the bugs there are tileset bugs (many), text bugs and one or two event related bugs.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Download Link (patreon): Here

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Feb 11, 2022)

[Release 1.2] [Game Update 02/11/2022] Update of many things!​*Today* I bring you an* update* with* many small changes *of different things, today I will show you all the changes of* version 1.2*, let's see!

-> What's new in this version?​*The first thing you will see in this patch is that I have changed the title screen image!* I have put a new one with a slightly different design without losing the essence of the game and I have changed the dialog from "Chapter 1" to "Chapter 2"!






One of the things that I forgot to change in the previous version is the number at the bottom right (within the game) which refers to the version of the game, this time I have changed it hehe~

*I have also been working on the beginning of chapter 2*, for now I have created one of the maps where this chapter will be developed, there are still many things to do, put characters, create events and more things that will come later, this area is not not finished at all.






*Also from the beginning I have put an option to jump to chapter 2*, although for now you will only go to this area without any events or characters.

*To finish we are going to talk about the fixed bugs*, many tileset failures as always, an error in the beach missions that remained fixed, edited the text of the mission "Explore the city and talk to Emily" now it is: "Explore the city, then talk to Emily in the mansion" this is because many of you got lost in this mission hehe.

*Thanks again to Charis* as she has been helping me to find bugs from* Discord*!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link: Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 11, 2022)

@Muttmutt is interested in games like these


----------



## Muttmutt (Feb 11, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> @Muttmutt is interested in games like these


Goodbye


----------



## ABDL Miah (Feb 18, 2022)

[Release 1.3] [Game Update 02/18/2022] Arrival at the Nursery [1/2]​*Here we are again with another version* of "A Whole Week In Diapers", as some of you may remember I made a vote to see what I was going to work on this week, winning to work on the beginning of chapter 2, *the arrival at the nursery*.

What's new in this version?​*I have been working on the animation of the beginning of chapter 2*, as soon as Mia appears, I also made the effect of blinking when she is falling asleep and when she arrives.

These tilesets are for that scene only.






In addition to creating a *new skin (clothes) that Mia will wear in the nursery!*






*I have created a new map of the nursery without showing all the areas* to give more immersion at the beginning, in addition to making all the dialogues and effects necessary for the beginning of chapter 2.

*I have decided that I am going to divide the arrival into two parts* because there was no time for me to do everything and look, I have been working a lot. The next half I will try as always to have it ready for next week!

*I have created the NPCs that we will see in the nursery* and developed the story a little more, these are things that you will see in future versions.






*As for bugfixing,* we have quite a few things, *thanks again to Charis and those who post bugs on Discord!*

First of all, I've tweaked several item names and descriptions to make them read clearer and look better.

*Fixed a bug that caused Pull-Ups to have infinite uses* as well as a bug when pooping a Pull-Up.

And finally* I have solved a bug that made any cloth diaper not dirty when you pooped in it.

This is all for now my babies*, see you next week with another update and many new things! *Little kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link: Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Feb 25, 2022)

[Release 1.4] [Game Update 02/25/2022] Texts and BugFixing Update!​Today I bring you, like every Friday, another update of "A Whole Week In Diapers!". I'll update you on the development and future updates~
>What's new in this version?​The first thing is to tell you that *this is a bugfixing and weird text correction update*, although *I've also been working on the story* and I've made some progress, I'd rather show it to you in the next chapter when it's finished.

A few days ago I did a small raffle on Twitter in which I gave away three copies of AWWD (I recommend that you follow me on Twitter, I post updates from time to time) and there I met Salwatore! A person who has been helping me and reporting tons of text and game bugs.

He has told me more than 150 mistakes! For my part I have tried to solve them all (95% are solved). Thanks to him we have this update today, thank you very much Salwatore!

If you have found any bug in this version, remember that you can post it on Discod in #Help or comment privately on discord (Miah#7724) or twitter (@ABDLMiah)!

On the other hand, as I told you before, I have been working on the continuation of the story and although I have a part already finished, I prefer to have the next part as well before making a story update.

Nothing more to say my babies, see you in the next post! *Little kisses~*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link: Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Mar 11, 2022)

[Release 1.6] [Game Update 03/11/2022] Texts and Bugs Fixing!​Today I bring you another update of "A Whole Week In Diapers", version 1.6, in this update I have been working again on the bugs and text errors that you have been commenting on, in addition to making some adjustments in item prices, now we will see all the changes.

What's new in this version?​*First of all, I would like to thank Salwatore and Charis* again for telling me about numerous bugs and item buffs/nerfs.


*I have been working on the text adjustments* that Salwatore has been telling me about, now you will be able to notice that the dialogues are more fluid and make more sense.

Now *when you use the check underwear function it also detects cloth diapers*, this is something I forgot to implement when I created them.

*Fixed some bugs related to missions, mission messages* and being able to interact with things when it's not time to do so.


*Thanks to an analysis of Charis I have seen that the time spent in each phase of maturity *(Adult, Teenager, Little Girl, Baby) is not proportional, so according to your suggestions (which I think are great) now *The stages will go as follows*:

*Adult*[1000-850], *Teenager*[850-550],* Little Girl*[550-150], *Baby*[150-0]

In addition Charis has* also suggested some changes in the prices* of the items, now in general *everything is a little more expensive* hehe~


*Remember that if you want to suggest ideas or report a bug*, you can do it on Patreon, in the comments of this post; On Discord, where we have multiple channels, or on Twitter.


Nothing more to say babies, *I hope to see you in the next update! Little kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Mar 18, 2022)

*Info Update!*
Good morning my babies!
Today I bring you bad or good news depending on your point of view, this week there will be no update, this is because I have not had time to finish everything I had planned for this update.

*I have been working as you know on the last part of the arrival at the nursery* , however doing the dialogues is taking me longer than expected, even so I will give you a small summary of what I have been doing so that you can see that there is progress.

*This week I have been* writing the dialogues of the NPCs, working on the story (everything that will happen in the next updates written). Plus a system to detect if Miah has peed that works in areas around the npc (I’m still working on this and it will only be in the nursery). I have created the routes of the NPCs and the animations that some of them have.



*In addition to all this,* this week I have been collaborating with a friend in the creation of a much more elaborate abdl game, I can’t tell you much about it and in fact there are still months left for it to be ready, so I leave you with the honey on the lips hehe~

Nothing more to say babies, I’m so sorry you don’t have an update this Friday. Next Friday will be without fail! Little kisses~

Download Link (Patreon): Here
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
Discord: ABDL Games | Miah


----------



## ABDL Miah (Mar 25, 2022)

[Release 1.7] [Game Update 03/25/2022] Arrival at the Nursery [3/3]​After two weeks of waiting we finally have the latest version of the arrival at the nursery! I know you've been waiting for this update and I'm sure you're going to love it! Without further delay we will see changes and implementations.

What's new in this version?​*To begin with, now after the pee accident in the crib, the caregiver that appears will give us a tour of the nursery* explaining what each room is for and telling us a little more about them.






*I have added 23 new characters to the nursery with 227 different dialogues* that you can see when you play, depending on the state of Mia, one or the other will appear.* In addition to another 91 dialogues* to do the tour of the nursery and Mia's change of clothes at the beginning. Seriously, this is machismo text hehe.






*I have also changed the way of detecting Mia's status with respect to the NPCs*, now to realize if she has peed, they will have a probability of 1 in 5, and if she has pooped the probability will be 1 in 3. If Mia is not wearing any clothes, NPCs will always see the status of her diaper and react to it.

*In addition to all this I have been working on the animation of the baby's diaper change* with which you wake up in the crib, along with some arrangements of characters that moved strangely.

*To finish in the bugs section *we have quite a few things, When Mia peed in the nursery for the first time, her underwear and her pee marker did not reset, now she is solved.

I've added the nursery dress to system checks, so npcs will detect it as clothing.

And finally I have fixed a bug that caused Mia to dirty her diaper twice when pooping, leaving it completely full.

*And that's all for now guys,* I recommend you try this version because there are really many new things! *See you in the next post, kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Apr 2, 2022)

[Release 1.8] [Game Update 04/01/2022] BugFixing + Improves!​Today I bring you a *maintenance update* *with some implementations*, without further delay, let's see what version 1.8 of A Whole Week In Diapers brings!

> What's new in this version?​*First we are going to talk a bit about bug fixes*, as some of you may know there were NPCs that visually changed or disappeared when interacting with them, this is now fixed.
*Some misspelled or oddly meaning texts have also been fixed*. As well as putting the missing text on the elevator entrance.
*Visually, I've added a rug in the living room of the nursery*, as well as *a door in the bathroom* so that the phrase that appears when trying to enter would make more sense.
You can also see that I have added a lot of *new toys*.





*I've added interactions to a lot of the items in the nursery*, now if you try to talk to a bookcase or a crib or anything you'll get a short text.





*In this version you can drink the bottles* that are scattered around the nursery!
I've also put up a puzzle if you want to do it in the living room.
*I've changed the game's starting room a bit*, adding some of the new toys.
*And finally I have added *the location of the nursery *to the totem*, for the cheats version, along with the nursery clothes.





*And this is all for now my babies! *See you in the next update, *kisses~*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Apr 15, 2022)

[Release 1.9] [Game Update 04/15/2022] Caregivers Update!​Today I bring you an update with a lot of content! I know it took me a little longer to publish this update, but I assure you that I have been working non-stop to finish this update, it has been a lot of work guys.

What's new in this update?​First and foremost, *caregivers already have established dialogues*. I've been working a lot on this, *reaching 170 dialogues* that you can see talking to them and depending on Mia's state (diapers and clothes).





I have modified some of the NPCs, changing their appearance and routes.
*Now some babysitting NPCs will have an area where they will detect* the status of Mia's diaper and if it is dirty they will change her diaper.





*I've been working on an animation* of Mia lying on a changing table for diaper changes.




*And another important* thing is that now you can eat and drink in the nursery, and it's going to be free ^-^.
*As for bugs*, I've been working on everything you've put me on discord and both the game bugs and the dialogue bugs are already fixed.

*And that's all for now guys*, I recommend you try this new version, also the next update is going to be history, so don't despair!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Apr 22, 2022)

[Release 1.10] [Game Update 04/22/2022] BugFixing and Misions Update!​Today I bring you a bugfixing update with some small implementations. Let's see what we fixed in this patch! ^-^

What's new in this update?​To start with in the previous version* I forgot to remove an event that gave Mia some clothes* *and diapers.* The use of this event was to make testing easier, since I need to test a lot of things in each version that I publish. *For this version this event is already removed.*

When you interacted with *the kitchen caretaker*, the one who gives food,* the text came out in Spanish*, this is because they are separate events and I forgot to translate them. *For this version it is already completely in English!

Now when the nannies change Mia's diaper, the dirty diaper disappears from her inventory.*

Now when they see you without clothes and take you to a changing room, they will also put the diaper on you in addition to dressing you.

Fixed hallway sitter staring to the left of the hallway after changing Mia's diaper

*In the previous version, the nursery that you saw when doing the tour and the nursery where they left you at the end were not the same*, now they are the same. (details such as the carpet or other objects were not visible)

To finish apart from all these bugfixes *I have implemented two missions in the nursery.* The first mission will be given to you by Hazel (she is at the top right of the nursery) and the second mission will be given to you by Evelyn, the girl in the living room with purple hair. *Evelyn will only give you the quest once you have spoken to her once!*






*And that's all for now babes*, see you next week with another AWWID update! *Little kisses~*



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (May 27, 2022)

[Release 1.11] [Game Update 05/27/2022] Story Update!​I know it's been a long time since I updated, but here we are again with a story-focused version of the game!

What's new in this update?​Well, the most important thing is that I've been writing the story, developing it a lot and then just having to incorporate it into the game.

In this new update you will have 3 new main missions, in which they will ask you for some resources.

As I have already told you, I have been developing the story that happens in the nursery and now you will be able to know a little more about lore.

The next update will also be a story update and as I told you above, I've already started working on it, so it's very likely that next week you'll have it available here.

Again, sorry for the wait babies, and don't worry, there are still plenty of updates to post! ^-^

(I recommend you start a safe from chapter 2, maybe if you use a saved game the missions don't work very well, they overlap or they don't work)


And that's all for now babes, see you next week with another AWWID update! Little kisses~
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Link (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
Discord: https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jun 12, 2022)

[Release 1.12] [Game Update 06/12/2022] Lunch Time Update!​Today I bring you a slightly out of date version (You know I usually post on Fridays) but I didn't want to leave you without an update for another week and I've been working non-stop all weekend to be able to finish the update. ^-^

What's new in this update?​Compared to the previous version, *I've put a marker on the baby bottle quest* so you don't get lost doing it, there was also a small bug with the quest to bring a book to Eliza, which caused the markers to stay on the map after complete the mission.






*With this version we continue to add a bit more story to the game.* I can give you a little spoiler about the future of the game if you want, the next update will be a minigame and then the night will come when you have to escape from the nursery. So we're close to getting out of this phase (or maybe not, maybe we're stuck in daycare).

*For this version I have been working on some animations*, both for Eliza and Mia. For Eliza I have made a version of the character crawling and for Mia a couple of frames sitting in the baby chair eating.
















*In corrections and bugs we also have a few fixes.*

- Fixed Misha's model only allowing interaction from the front (now you can talk to her from the sides as well)
- The visual maturity counter now goes along with the maturity level (This is something I forgot to change when I changed the maturity levels)
- Corrections of poorly written or meaningless texts.

*Many thanks as always to @Colonel_Gerdauf for sharing all the bugs he finds on **Discord**! Thank you, seriously. ^-^*

And this is all, see you in the next update! I hope you are having a great weekend~

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 22, 2022)

[Release 1.12.1] [Game Update 07/22/2022] BugFixing Update!​Today I bring you a small update after a long time to inform you of the situation this month and the plans I have going forward.


> What's new in this update?​Many of you have communicated to me during this month that you have had errors when playing the game, errors like "audio/se/3-%20Laughter%20ni%C3%B1os.ogg". Everything related to these errors is fixed in this version. Quickly explaining the error, this one happened because several files contained the letter "ñ". I've edited the filenames and also changed them ingame so there won't be any issues.

If you find any similar error remember that you can post it on Discord or in this post.

In addition to fixing that bug, I've made some dialog fixes provided by *@Colonel_Gerdauf*, thanks a lot as always! ^^


> Month Info.​As you may have seen in recent days there have been almost no updates, this is because I have been working on a collaboration that you will soon know more about (possibly in August). It's an abdl project we've been working on since February of this year and I'm pretty sure it's going to fascinate you all!

Although this is not an excuse to leave AWWID aside, so don't worry that this month you will have a big update, this week I will be working only on it.

And this is all, see you in the next update! I hope you are having a great weekend~

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Jul 29, 2022)

[Release 1.13] [Game Update 07/29/2022] Activities in the Nursery, Update!​*Good morning my babies!*

Today I bring you a big update with a lot of content, I've been working tirelessly so that you have it available today, so I hope you like it ^^'

*What's new in this update?*​The main new thing in this update is the activities that you will do after the nannies feed you in the nursery.

*You will have to do three activities* (I was thinking that it would be just one to choose between the 3 before moving on to the next stage, but in the end I decided to do the three activities in a row, if you don't like it tell me in the comments) **spoilers** *These three activities are: *Drawing with Laurie and Taylor, playing hide and seek with Cadence, Sonia and Abby, and finally sleeping with Evelyn and the babies. You can find all the activities in the living room and they will be marked with arrows.






I hope you really like this afternoon of activities in the nursery. Also if you have any suggestions or ideas I will always read you in the comments section.

Any bug or error you find (dialogue or tilesets) you can report them on Patreon or through Discord in the #Bugs section! I will try to fix them as soon as possible.

*See you in the next post my babies!* I hope you have a super great weekend! *Little kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 5, 2022)

[Release 1.13.1] [Game Update 08/05/2022] BugFixing Update!​*Good morning my babies!*
Today I bring you a small update to fix the errors of version 1.13.

What's new in this version?​*First of all*, and as always, I have corrected several translations of text, words that were not well understood or strange meanings.

During the nursery area you get some objects called "Biberon" and "Libro de ...." These objects are tokens to activate dialogues, even so *I have translated the name in case you take a look at the inventory* at the moment that you have them ^^" (They are objects that are obtained in Eliza's missions).

*During the game of hide and seek* when given the option to cheat, the characters of "Sonia, Abby and Caddence" are seen duplicated, this will no longer happen. Also when you finish the hide and seek minigame again these NPCs are duplicated, as this is also fixed.

*Regarding the final scene*, the one that is darker symbolizing the night, *it is totally provisional* and I am going to change it entirely with the next update. I've removed some events from there and edited the darkness to make it look better.

*And this is all for now my babies*, many thanks to* @Colonel_Gerdauf* for his bug report, and many thanks also to all those people who report small bugs in the *@Bugs section of Discord*.

*See you in the next update and I hope you have a great weekend ^-^*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 12, 2022)

1 Year Patreon Anniversary!! + Chapter 1 Free for everyone! Link!​*We've been on Patreon for a year now, a whole year in patreon! ^-^*. I would like very much to thank everyone for your support and motivation, for the nice comments you make me, for the effort you invest reporting bugs and in general for how wonderful you all are. *I love you very much!!*

I am super happy to have been able to spend a whole year creating AWWID, I really owe you a lot, you have made it possible for me to live working on this wonderful project and in which I am putting so much love and affection.

I would have liked to take advantage of this anniversary to tell you about the new project (collaboration) in which I am working, but there is still a lot of development ahead and it is better not to leave you with honey on your lips, in 2 months at the most you will know more about the project!

*However, I am going to take this opportunity to officially give AWWID Chapter 1 totally free for everyone forever! ^-^*


----------



## ABDL Miah (Aug 19, 2022)

[Release 1.14] [Game Update 08/19/2022] Leaving the nursery, Update!​*Good morning my babies!*

New update! Today I bring you what will finally be the beginning of the end of the second chapter, does it mean that there are already 1 or 2 versions left? No, there are still about 5 or 7 left, but finally we have a little more progress in the story! I can't wait to start working on the next version, because we will have new maps ^-^.

What's new in this version?​*The most important thing is that we continue with the story*, I have implemented many dialogues and *you will have a couple of missions* to do.

*I have been working on* some tilesets and many animations that you will see in this update.






*In the next version we will leave this map* (the nursery floor) that we have seen so many times.

I don't want to make you more spoilers, I hope you like this version and tell me as always what you think!

*See you in the next post my babies!* I hope you have a super great weekend! *Little kisses~
*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah 
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------



## ABDL Miah (Sep 10, 2022)

[Release 1.15] [Game Update 09/10/2022] Text Update made by "Colonel_Gerdauf" + BugFixing​*Good morning my babies!*
It's been a while since I didn't bring you an update, so without further delay let's see what we have in this version and what plans we have for the rest of the month!

What's new in this version?​*The first and most important thing is that in this version I have had the help of Colonel Gerdauf*, a fantastic person who has helped me correcting many grammatical errors in the game. He has been working on the texts for the two chapters, I am sure it has been a lot of work so we should all thank him.
*In addition Colonel Gerdauf has edited the end of the game that occurs when you get caught at night when you get out of the crib*, he has made a very nice version that fits very well with the story.

*Let's continue with the bugs*, so as not to say one by one we are going to focus on the most important ones, which are:
When Mia is in chapter 2 in the nursery doing the activities of "drawing, playing hide-and-seek and sleeping", in that map if Mia had an accident, dirtying her diaper and an adult saw her and took her to change her diaper *Mia was teleported* by themes of the animation *to another map* in which the whole scene of feeding Mia had to be done again to return to the play area. *(This is fixed)
The other bug *was in the crib area at night *when Mia had to hide from the nursery*, everything was fine except that *the hide event could be activated again* after being used, this should not be the case and it *is already fixed* in this version.

*Finally, I would like to apologize for not having brought updates more often lately*, this is mainly due to the fact that I took a week of vacation in August in which I made a trip away from home with some friends and that when I returned from the trip I been working on other projects, however don't worry because I'm back and to prove it I bring you the plans for this month. Next September 16th we will have a new update in which we will update many of the character skins and on the 30th of this month we will have the continuation of the story advancing a little more in the plot and perhaps finding Emily. Who knows what will happen ^^.

*And that's all for now babys, *I hope you are having a fabulous weekend and see you next week with a new update! *Little kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah 
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ABDL Miah (Sep 17, 2022)

[Release 1.16] [Game Update 09/17/2022] Skins Update!​*Good morning my babies!*
Here you have the update of the skins as promised.

What's new in this version?​The main and most important thing is that now I have a wide variety of skins to use on new and old NPCs, this will help me in the future to bring more interesting characters to the plot.

*I have also been updating some of the skins* of the NPCs from chapter 1, in turn I have also changed some facesets since they looked bad or did not make much sense.

*As I told you in the last changelog, this is a small version, more focused on having content for future versions.

As an important fact in bugfixing*, I have fixed another error that was in the first scene in which Mia has an accident, when she goes to sleep in Emily's mansion. This bug crashed the game with the message: "3-%20Risa%20ni%C3%B1os". Well this is already solved and I hope it will last forever since it is not the first time it has given problems ^^'

*See you in the next post my babies!*, I hope you have a great week! *Little kisses~*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ABDL Miah (Sep 30, 2022)

[Release 1.17] [Game Update 09/30/2022] [Leaving the nursery! [1/2]]​*Good morning my babies!*
These weeks I have been working a lot on AWWID and *today I bring you an update with a lot of content!* However I haven’t been able to completely finish everything I had planned for this story arc due to it being quite content, so we will split it into two updates.

What’s new in this update?​We are finally trying to get out of the nursery and if you remember, in the last update Mia stayed in the elevator about to leave, well *we have two new areas*, one of them is *the entrance of the building and* the other is *the basement.*



However, of these two areas *we are going to focus more on the basement*, since that is *where the content* of this update *is*.




*I have been working on various animations* including the generator and the computer turning on.



*In addition to putting a little more lore* *and laying the groundwork for the next update.* You can also see on one of the computers an interface I’ve been working on.




As you can see, although I have done many things, *there is still a lot to do*, *I hope to be able to finish everything in the next update*, although it is possible that there will be 3 updates instead of 2. We will see with time ^^’

*And this is all for now my babies*, I hope you are enjoying the development of the game and see you in the next update! *little kisses~*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ABDL Miah (Oct 28, 2022)

[Release 1.18] [Game Update 10/28/2022] [Leaving the nursery! [2/3]]​*Good morning my babies!*
Today I bring you a new update in which I bring a lot of great changes! We will also talk about why there will be another version before the end of the chapter and I will also give you the date of the publication of the last update!

What's new in this version?​The first thing that you will surely notice when trying this version is that* I have changed the BGS of the basement area.* There are now two new songs, one for when you get to the basement and one for when you turn on the generator.

*I have also been working on the computer *in the basement, you will know that in the previous version we had an interface that showed a lot of information about patients, medications and the utility of the central computer.

*Well, now I have added to this computer a new animation *that will be seen when you enter the password, in addition to 2 new interfaces, one for route selection to choose if you want to see "Nursery Reports" or "Documentation"







The documentation section is the one we had previously incorporated, however *the Nursery Reports section* is a new section where you can see more information about the lore of the nursery.






(Remember that within the menu you can go down and up to see more information)

*Continuing with the interfaces, I have created a simple one for the central computer* with which you can interact with the buttons on the computer.

*Each button has a different function as you can see in the "Documentation" tab.*
Still I'll summarize it for you here: *The green button* makes a loud sound emitting regression waves to the patient wards (Currently it has no impact on the story it's just lore). *The yellow button* turns on the lights in the rooms and allows passage to them. *The orange button* activates the teleporter, however it is not finished yet (this will be for the next version). And finally *the red button* activates the alarm, for now it's just a sound that fades, however I plan to make an alternative ending.







You can also see that *I have made a small animation *for when you turn on the *teleporter* and some more details when pressing the buttons.
*I have redone the teleporter area* to make it look prettier and highlight the machine more.
*And finally you will have access to the patient rooms* even if they are not there yet.

As you can see, although there are many changes, I still have one more update pending in which I will include everything that has to do with the story and the characters. I tell you now that with all certainty I will publish the next and* last update of chapter 2* on *November 11* and I would also like to let you know that many interesting things are coming in November!
I can't tell you much more but I'm already telling you that November is going to be a super super interesting month!

*And this is all for now my babies,* see you in the next post and I hope you liked this update a lot. *Have a wonderful weekend!* Little kisses~
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ABDL Miah (Nov 18, 2022)

[Release 2.0] [Game Update 11/18/2022] [Leaving the nursery! [3/3]]​

*Good morning my babies!*

First of all, sorry for taking an extra week with this version (I've been quite sick and well I better not give details). But we already have here the latest version with AWWID history content for chapter 2! YEEEIII~

What's new in this version?​First of all, remember that it is a story update, so what is important in part are the dialogues, which I cannot put here.
Also say that this is the last update of chapter 2 of history. I may do some more but it won't be to continue the story but to put an alternative ending or to fix some bugs.
Apart from the story I had to work on the design of some babies and cribs, as well as an animation for Mia and Emily walking together.







_(Image of Mia carrying Emily)_





Finally I have also created an animation for the teleporter, with some sound effects and visual effects.





And this is all for now babies, if you haven't played awwid for a long time now that chapter 2 is finished, it's time!
*And this is all for now my babies,* see you in the next post and I hope you liked this update a lot. *Have a wonderful weekend!* Little kisses~
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/Bn8JKDvCzZ


----------

